# United Nations wants our guns!



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

*Isn't it about time we pull out of this anti-USA group of nations??? Come try and get our (legal) guns, good luck!*

U.N. Agreement Should Have All Gun Owners Up In Arms - Larry Bell - The Bell Tells for You - Forbes


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

When John Bolton was the Ambassador to the U.N. He basically told the assembly to f*ck off when they tried this crap about 4-5 years ago.

How absolutely insane that Hillary Clinton would push for this garbage, and potentially erode the sovereignty and dignity of our nation...BITCH!
:thumbs_down:


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

This is political plotting of the worst kind; the anti-gun left, seeing the writing on the wall as more and more Americans realize the simple truth that _gun control doesn't stop criminals_, are trying to subvert the Constitution with end-run treaty. Shameful.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Who is going to come take our guns away? Certainly not UN "Peace Keepers" Any foreign Government would be an act of war so that leaves our own military and police. I don't see or at least I would hope not to see that going over well as that would be unconstitutional.


----------



## PPD54 (Apr 28, 2011)

That one term option for Obama sounds better and better every minute...


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

.....Come and take them


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Want in one hand and shit in the other and see which fills up first!


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

our rights will go out with a whimper, not a bang.

more and more laws are passed taking firearms away from citizens and eventually even cops.

gun ownership has fallen dramatically in Massachusetts over the years and will continue to fall.

wish people would listen, but their too busy watching American idol or dancing with the stars


----------

